# Chlorhexidine/Staph Dermatitis Question (Pics Added)



## PrairieTrail45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a doe who is due to kid on the 21st, I noticed she has some little bumbs on one teat and some on her udder. I searched on here and found that she must have staph dermatitis, so I went to the animal health store and got some chlorhexidine (2% made for animals) to treat her with. I cleaned her udder, clipped her for kidding and sprayed her with the chlorhexidine, just after putting it on I noticed she was steaming a little where the chlorhexidine was put on. Is this normal? She did not act like it was hurting her and her skin felt normal, not hot or cold. How often should I treat her? 2 x a day or more? Also, I am going to get some Lysigin to vaccinate all of my girls with. Is it safe to give them their first shot while they are pregnant?

All of my goats were copper bolused last month. I have not Bo-Se'ed but will ask my vet for some, they are usually pretty good about giving me what ever I want. Is it safe to Bo-Se even if I am not in a selenium deficient area, or should I have a some of my goats tested for selenium levels first? The goats are fed hay that was baled off of our place, so it is grown from the same soil if that makes a difference. I do not know of anyone near me who uses Bo-Se. The minerals they are getting are fairly high in zinc (or are they?) at 8,600 ppm. If this doe needs more zinc, can I get zinc for people from the store? They are also fed Standlee alfalfa pellets.

Their barn is dry. We haven't had much rain lately so the ground outside is dry also.

Anything else I can do for her? I would like this to be cleared up before she kids. I will get pics of her in the morning when I clean her again.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Chlorhexidine/Staph Dermatitis Question*

It does sound like staph dermatitis. When you searched, was the treatment chlorhexidine? If so, then certainly do that. I have no idea about the steam coming off her udder. Someone else will know more than I about that one. Strange as I don't recall reading about that before, sorry.

Yes, you can vaccinate with Lysigin while pregnant, just like you would with CDT prior to kidding. If you have not previously vaccinated with Lysigin, you'll have to give a booster shot either 14 or 21 days after the initial injection (whatever the bottle says). If the doe has received an initial two series of shots, then you only need to give the one.

Somewhere (try the search) on DGI is a selenium map or you can google US Geological Survey....I think they have maps. I believe you are in a selenium-deficient area. If I remember correctly, there are a few pockets in the west and the upper east coast that do not show selenium deficiency in soil, but I could be wrong.

If more zinc is required (hopefully Lee will see this and comment, or you can do another search), yes, you can use the zinc for people from the store. Just grind it up and sprinkle it on her food.

Hope this helps a little. Good luck with your doe.


----------



## PrairieTrail45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Chlorhexidine/Staph Dermatitis Question*

I will ask my vet for sure if I am. Based on the map that shows counties I am not, but it could be wrong. I am in far north east Oklahoma (Craig County).

The steam was pretty strange! It's almost like the chlorhexidine warmed on her and it was steaming like poo does on a cold day, or maybe the chlorhexidine cooled and she was warm making it steam. Very light but it was there. Went away pretty quick.


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Chlorhexidine/Staph Dermatitis Question*

Was it cold outside and the cleaning solution warm?


----------



## PrairieTrail45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Chlorhexidine/Staph Dermatitis Question*

It's cool out, the solution was room temperature. Perhaps it was just the change in temperature. I just wanted to make sure it wasn't anything bad.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Chlorhexidine/Staph Dermatitis Question*

Chlorhexidine should be mixed in a 10:1 solution, 10 parts water to 1 part chlorhexidine. I use it for all my milking,dipping, and cleaning. It is a good general all purpose cleaner. Nope, Chlorhexidine does not steam on skin, I have no idea why this would happen. Just watch her udder and make sure she isn't having a chemical reaction to the chlorhexidine. Continue using the chlorhexidine solution well after the bumps have gone...unless she has a reaction  And make sure to wipe it off good before milking when she freshens.
Tam


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Chlorhexidine/Staph Dermatitis Question*

Yes read your label, you didn't hurt anything and I don't have time to go look, but I put 1 ounce into a 16 ounce spray bottle and then add 10 ounces of water, this makes the dilution I use to clean dirty udders with premilking if they won't just get clean with my wetones, and for post dipping.

Staph is everywhere because of our humidity, dry barns really help, but boosting immunity to staph with Lysigin is a god send. Once you vaccinate, be it for pneumonia or staph, copper bolus a few more times, that is when you will see the huge difference in the nuisance type problems disappearing on your farm. You need bo-se there are very few areas in the US, one of the Dakotas that does not need selenium supplementation. If you can't get it for this kidding season from an over zealous vet, simply order the paste, then find a better vet or buy your bo-se from a friend, share a bottle from her vet.

Using chlorhexideen, which if you got some on your hands you can feel how gentle, mild and lotiony it is, also keeps the teats, without petroleum products, without grease or creams that just trap moisure between the salve and skin, which is the perfect environment for staph....keeps the teats in excellent shape. I use it for everything, dogs and goats, other than a aresol spray for cooling disbudded heads, I don't use anything but chlorhexideen in my herd.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Chlorhexidine/Staph Dermatitis Question*

I have a doe that has had this problem this year. I have used several different things on her, including "fight bac" which contains chlordexidine, but maybe not at the correct levels for control. She has been vaccinated for staph, but the vaccinations took place AFTER she developed the bumps, so I have not noticed a difference. She was given zinc tablets, and then we switched to onyx minerals with a fairly high zinc level. I've tried lots of topicals but the one that seems to work best at clearing up individual bumps is the purple stuff which I absolutely hate because it's such a mess on an udder. The purple stuff does not seem to prevent new bumps from coming up though and it's driving me insane. None of the other goats are affected. This is a black doe, but I have no idea if this matters or not. I have one other black doe but her face is white and she has never been affected.

I'll continue to vaccinate with lysigin so hopefully we won't have any more goats come down with this and all the goats will be moved to a new pasture this spring.


----------



## PrairieTrail45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Chlorhexidine/Staph Dermatitis Question*

Here are some pics I took of her today. I did get some Bo-Se from my vet and gave her a shot of that. I will also vaccinate with Lysigin. I left the pics big to make it easier to see the bumps. If they are too big, let me know and I will make them smaller.

back side of udder:









Closer:









Front side of udder (I only took a pic of the worse side):









And the whole goat 









Would it help if I also used some iodine solution on her?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No, you don't want to use anything harsh on her at all, it strips the skin and natural oils off her, making all of this worse. Her immune system then goes into overload and you can set in pemphigus. It's like horrible shingles where the skin replaces itself faster than she sloughs it off. 

I would also put her on bendryl, antihistimines will dry up stuff like this also, just a normal people dose 2 or 3 times a day...I just get the kids liquid and do it by weight in a syringe...get the generic at walmart etc... Vicki


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a doe who gets staph dermatitis once or twice a year. Usually, all I use is chlorhexadine and it helps if I shave the udder. This winter, she got it again. I thought about vaccinating with Lysigin, but she's bred and don't want to use that til she kids. I recently had a cold sore and decided to use my goldenseal mhyrr salve on it. It cleared right up. Since that product is in a base that feels similar to antibiotic ointment, I decided against using that product on her. Instead, I went to the health store and bought some goldenseal and comfrey and infused it in apple cider vinegar. It smells something like salad dressing. I've been alternating using this and chlorhexadine on her. It's drying up better than using chlorhexadine alone.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow, that's a lot of bumps. My doe usually just gets one at a time, once in a while two. I worry about the onset of phemphagus too. I've used so many different things, nothing harsh though, and all seemed to help, but then just when I thought she was all clear, another would show up. Very frustrating. Wish I could get it figured out.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I think you have it on the run.

Normally active staph causes reddened skin and the bumps are crusty where they have oozed.
Your care has either boosted her chance to fight it off via immunity or she was going to anyway.
You can boost immunity systemically with Mineral Max- the formula with highest zinc. 

To clear the skin all you have to do is change ph so that the bacteria cannot multiply. So anything- even baking soda wash will help. You are trying to affect bacteria that is inside the hair follicle so another approach is to shampoo with a dandruff shampoo. Leave it on 10 mins and rinse with warm washcloth.

This type of shampoo has a particular form of zinc (pyrithione) that makes life uneasy for the bacteria. Make sure this ingredient is on the front of the bottle. You will be amazed! 

The ole timers used to just dust with sulfur or use a 'lime-sulpher dip' just changing ph on the skin to once again...make life hard for the unwelcome residents. 
Try head and shoulders... :biggrin
Lee


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Now that you've posted this, Lee, maybe it's the ACV rather than the goldenseal or perhaps both that are helping my goat. The vinegar, since it's acidic would alter the pH.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I would say both Kathie- Goldenseal is notoriously antibiotic and yes the ACV would alter ph. A very good combo.
Are you using the tincture in the vinegar? 
L


----------



## PrairieTrail45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. When it warms up a little I will wash her with some head and shoulders, but for now will do the chlorhexidine. Supposed to be in the 50's after Monday. So far she looks like she may be clearing up a little, at least she's not getting worse. 

I do have some Lime-Sulfur dip that I could use if you think it would help. I really don't like that stuff though... you can tell it has sulfur in it... smells like rotten eggs.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Ah yes, lime sulfur dip. Smells so good, especially when you have to use it on little kittens...


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Lee. what I bought is the goldenseal powder. I put some of that along with some dried comfrey leaves into a used vitamin bottle with the ACV. It's working way better than just using the chlorhexadine. Her udder was as bad as the one in the picture on this thread. It's now almost cleared up. Goldenseal is amazing. Externally, I've seen it clear up poison ivy and a cold sore on myself and now staph dermatitis on my goat. I also use it on myself for colds, but have never treated goats orally with it.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

goatkid said:


> I thought about vaccinating with Lysigin, but she's bred and don't want to use that til she kids.


I thought vaccinations are not an issue with pregnant does. ???


----------

